# Commonwealth Police Legacy



## 911 Instructor (Sep 20, 2016)

With the passing or Patrick Rogers, Commonwealth Police Services (CPS) will cease to exist in the coming weeks.

Paula Silva Heagney who was instrumental in the success of CPS and ran its daily operations has created a new company dedicated to the work of Patrick Rogers. Commonwealth Police Legacy, Inc (CPL). will be providing the same level of instruction to police and public safety telecommunicators with the same instructors that CPS had for many years.
As we work hard over the next coming weeks and months I will be posting upcoming classes and information about CPL.
Commonwealth Police Legacy: Upcoming Seminars


----------

